# I made the local paper



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Galveston Daily News, Featherfest event. Mine is the top Photo.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumbs up, Fred!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome! I am a photog as well, mostly weddings though lol. Great Job!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Congratulations on your shot.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent! Congrats!


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

great job, and hope to see lots more


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Always wonderful work


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Excellent, great looking pic. Congrats!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Love the picture. Congrats!


----------



## SlowRollin' (Oct 25, 2010)

Great work. Well deserved!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks folks, Was quite a surprise when Vickie called me at work and told me about it.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats & great pic.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Great pics Fred. Have you ben back to Brazos Bend lately?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Have not been out there in sometime, I need to plan a trip there. If I can ever get away from work that long.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Congrats, I have always thought your photos were the best here at 2Cool !


----------



## slickstick (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------

